# NEWS!!! Cubans Declare Civil War!!!



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Amazing how wars begin.
I am at LJ's this past Saturday for Alex's (Snkbyt) BDay Herf and minding my own business.
Ron (Ron1YY) happens to be in a feud with Al (HarryCulo) and is dumping sticks on him like the invasion of Normandy.
After a short while, I stop minding my business and join up with the marine as he seemed to need some reinforcement to finish Al off.
Before you know it, we are having fun at Al's expense.

Today, my prized possession, my home, was hit and hard.
Al loaded his canons and fired back.
He very strategically positioned the sticks in some form of code language.
I took the photo in the same manner they came.
I am not good at this war code stuff but darn it looks like he flipped me the bird. 
Man hit me with 4 Padron 35's and a Piramid.
Man had no mercy on a fellow countryman.

*It is now official, Cubans have declared a Civil War!*
There is no safe place to hide when I re-load.
Al, thanks for the hit there bud but:
*This is war!!!*

http://i7.tinypic.com/2hhhh5e.jpg
http://i10.tinypic.com/2rxdttf.jpg


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Buwahahahaha!!! An interactive bomb! You gotta love it!!!!! Great hit Al - you prolly had it coming Carlos! Enjoy!

KASR™


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

:r Great hit AL, loved the visual you set up....damn fine sticks too.


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

Nice hit Al! Damn I swear you have to stay in combat gear 24/7 around here!


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Wow, that is one tasty smackdown.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Very nice hit - it even came with directions!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Nice hit on Carlos, HC.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Boy o boy Carlos,damn:dr


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Good one Al !!

Get up and fight back Carlos !! 

This is going to be large and dangerous.


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Now that's how you send a message. WTG Al !!! Hey Carlos how jew like that meng.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

This all works out perfectly - while the enemy fights among their own ranks, it will be much easier to slip in and finish them all off at once! Buwahahaha!!! Fight on Floridians, Fight On!!!!!

KASR™


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Made in Dade said:


> Now that's how you send a message. WTG Al !!! Hey Carlos how jew like that meng.


Listen, you little chit!!!
As I see it, we are at war also.
This has evolved to a three way Cuban Civil War.
I may have drawn first blood with Al but you messed with me and real bad.

You watch your back.
Be very, very careful of anyone following you.
Don't open any strange packages and don't let any strangers in.
If at LJ's, look out for anyone coming in dressed like Tony Montana.
You have also been warned!!!


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

You FL guys are ruthless..................:gn 


Good hit AL !!!!


Enjoy'em Carlos


----------



## akatora (Dec 12, 2005)

:r :r :r I didn´t read the whole thread, but was so eager to see the pics, but when clicking the first pic I knew who it was from.  Awesome hit!!! Very creative

Andrew my boy, you rock :w


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

cigar_040 said:


> You FL guys are ruthless..................:gn
> 
> Good hit AL !!!!
> 
> Enjoy'em Carlos


You damn right we are ruthless. DON"T MESS WITH CUBANS !!! Ha Ha Ha


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

El sentarse detrás y mirar a los Cubanos se destruyen.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

o


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

WOOHOO!!!!!! Looks like Al not only kicked your ass!!!!! It looks like he made a HELL of a statement doing it too!!!!!!!! Enjoy them Carlos!!!!! Hey Al, Time for you for head for the Bomb Shelter!!!!

Ron


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

That is totally awesome, he sent you a message with cigars! He actually picked out cigars just so he could give you the :fu. 

Why didn't I think of doing that to someone?


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Excellent hit Al! Great way to get your message across. :r


----------



## CobraSkip (Sep 8, 2005)

Good chioce of vitola, this is the one that Carlos indicated to Rudy Padron, at TW, "They taste like SHEET"


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

CobraSkip said:


> Good chioce of vitola, this is the one that Carlos indicated to Rudy Padron, at TW, "They taste like SHEET"


:r 
Good memory Skip.
Actually, I told Orlando and George the same thing.


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

I was minding my own business, just trying to relax, smoke, and watch football. You saw me getting worked, and instead of helping a fellow Cuban out, you decided to take a few whacks yourself. Then you sent me a coded message about some rain coming or something. What's a guy to do?

You had it coming. I didn't want to but you brought that on yourself.  


Now, just relax and enjoy the smokes, you deserve 'em. :w 


Tranquilo, Carlos. Tranquilito


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

KASR said:


> This all works out perfectly - while the enemy fights among their own ranks, it will be much easier to slip in and finish them all off at once! Buwahahaha!!! Fight on Floridians, Fight On!!!!!
> 
> KASR™


nice hit Al, you gave as well as you got (at least what I say)

KASR (food for thought)
look at it this way
if we're willing to this damage/carnage to one of our own
what do you think we'll do to outsiders?


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

That's the way to bomb someone.


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

Well... we've seen this sort of thing before here in Georgia...

Obviously the innocent and peace-loving Southern Cubans were aggregiously attacked by the militant Northern Cubans. Another case of Northern agression... *sigh*

Too bad I'm waaaayy too afraid to get mixed up with these ruffians, or I'd offer to help a brother out!  

Bobby


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

akatora said:


> :r :r :r I didn´t read the whole thread, but was so eager to see the pics, but when clicking the first pic I knew who it was from.  Awesome hit!!! Very creative
> 
> Andrew my boy, you rock :w


Uh.........it's not my bomb! I wish it was, but it isn't!

Carlos you got worked. You know what to do next!

ATL


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Uh.........it's not my bomb! I wish it was, but it isn't!
> 
> Carlos you got worked. You know what to do next!
> 
> ATL


Identifying coordinates..............


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Identifying coordinates..............


Oye, tranquilito.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Identifying coordinates..............


Uh oh........I think this is gonna burn like VD! 

ATL


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Does anyone else notice that Floridians, as a whole, are a bunch of sick, demented, freaks? (Fun to watch, though)

Hiassen is right, and speaks the truth about Florida.









o


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

replicant_argent said:


> Does anyone else notice that Floridians, as a whole, are a bunch of sick, demented, freaks? (Fun to watch, though)
> 
> Hiassen is right, and speaks the truth about Florida.
> 
> ...


Yes,

We victimize mailboxes which you are about experience firsthand!

ATL


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Yes,
> 
> We victimize mailboxes which you are about experience firsthand!
> 
> ATL


Holy Crap!
Sounds like a serious threat!


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

replicant_argent said:


> Does anyone else notice that Floridians, as a whole, are a bunch of sick, demented, freaks? (Fun to watch, though)
> 
> o


*Serge Storms is from Florida *


----------



## CobraSkip (Sep 8, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Uh oh........I think this is gonna burn like VD!
> 
> ATL


How would you know what VD burns like, hemmmmmm...


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

ATLHARP said:


> Yes,
> 
> We victimize mailboxes which you are about experience firsthand!
> 
> ATL


I would be good with just a couple cremosas, I don't think my flimsy lil mailbox can withstand your standard bombing campaign.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> *Serge Storms is from Florida *


Serge is my hero. I really can't tell anyone I know that, or they would lock me up.

But really, ain't he the bees knees?


----------



## akatora (Dec 12, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Uh.........it's not my bomb! I wish it was, but it isn't!
> 
> Carlos you got worked. You know what to do next!
> 
> ATL


"Al loaded his canons and fired back.Al loaded his canons and fired back."

Don´t mind me...I´m just a stupid swede I must have been _very_ tired when I read the post. I just looked at the pictures and saw "the finger" and made a wrong assumtion.

Sry about that Andrew.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

akatora said:


> I just looked at the pictures and saw "the finger"


Quite common with Andrew.:r


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

replicant_argent said:


> Serge is my hero. I really can't tell anyone I know that, or they would lock me up.
> 
> But really, ain't he the bees knees?


Serge is great, I was talking to Tim when was in Key West I can't wait for the next book "Hurricane Punch".


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Serge is great, I was talking to Tim when was in Key West I can't wait for the next book "Hurricane Punch".


Between Dorsey and Hiassen, I think they have a pretty good handle on the freaks.

The best thing to do is put a great wall around Florida, and charge admission for those wanting to get in, kinda like Disney/Escape From New York.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

replicant_argent said:


> Between Dorsey and Hiassen, I think they have a pretty good handle on the freaks.
> 
> The best thing to do is put a great wall around Florida, and charge admission for those wanting to get in, kinda like Disney/Escape From New York.


Well with all the NY'ers down here it is like "Escape From New York!!"

ATL


----------

